# The Beautiful Pakistan



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's Most Wild and Beautiful Places*
*Journey from the Arabian Sea to the ivory cones of the Himalayas.*


From the precipitous peaks of the Karakoram range to the fertile Indus River plain, Pakistan is home to a diversity of stunning landscapes. While its rich cultural heritage, ancient Silk Road, and ruins of Mohenjo-daro continue to enchant travelers, venture further afield and discover a lesser-known, wilder Pakistan.



*Deosai National Park*

Known as “Land of the Giants,” a backdrop of snow-dusted mountains rises from the alpine plateau of Deosai National Park. Each spring, the lush valley is swept by wildflowers and rare butterflies, earning the name “Summer’s Palace” by locals, who enjoy the wildlife after winter’s thaw. This biodiversity hot spot is home to the Tibetan wolf, Himalayan ibex, Tibetan red fox, and golden marmots, but the government granted the park protected status in 1993 with the goal of safeguarding the critically endangered Himalayan brown bear. The park was also nominated for World Heritage status in 2016.

*Kaghan Valley*

Northern Pakistan's picturesque Kaghan Valley is a place of fairytales. According to one version of a local legend, a prince of Persia fell in love with a fairy princess on the crystalline waters of Lake Saiful Muluk, pictured above. But a giant was also in love with the princess, and held her captive. One day, the prince escaped with her, and in his fury, the giant flooded the valley and created lakes with his tears. Today, visitors from around the world travel to Kaghan Valley for its alpine lakes, mountain scenery, and clear night skies.

*Makran Coast*

The Makran Coastal Highway is a scenic drive along Pakistan’s Arabian Sea coast. The route starts in Karachi and runs through Gwadar to the Iran border, and is considered a major infrastructural achievement. Unique, lunar rock formations line a section of the highway known as the Buzi Pass in Hingol National Park. Natural rock sculptures, like the sphinx-shaped “Lion of Balochistan,” can be found along the highway.

*Hunza*

In the northern territory of Gilgit-Baltistan, icy peaks stretch above the Hunza River. Situated on the riverbank and surrounded by glaciers and gorges, the town of Hunza traditionally served as a resting place for travelers descending the Hindu Kush mountains into the Vale of Kashmir. The valley is home to snow leopards, markhors, ibexes, and red-striped foxes.


*Hingol National Park*

Pakistan’s largest national park extends hundreds of miles along the Makran Coast. While Hingol National Park is renowned for its diverse wildlife—Sindh leopards, chinkaras, honey badgers, and Indian pangolins–it is perhaps best known for its cluster of active mud volcanoes. A mix of hot spring activity, gas, and water react chemically with the surrounding rocks to form a boiling mud. When the mud is expelled, it continuously rebuilds the cones, which are easily eroded. One of the most famous mud volcanoes is Chandragup, a sacred annual pilgrimage site for thousands of Hindus, along with the nearby Hinglaj temple.


*Baltoro Glacier*

In Pakistan’s eastern Karakoram, Baltoro Glacier is one of the world’s largest valley glaciers. Though difficult to access, it is one of the most highly trafficked regions in Pakistan because of mountaineering destinations like K2, Broad Peak, and the Gasherbrum peaks at its head. The area is not only known for its stunning scenery, but as a life source–a large portion northern Pakistan’s population depends on meltwater from the Karakoram glaciers.


*Neelum Valley*

In northern Azad Kashmir, the bow-shaped Neelum Valley is sandwiched between 13,000-foot peaks and blanketed by verdant forest and streams*. *The small hilltop village of Arang Kel, pictured above, is known as the pearl of Neelum Valley.


*Attabad Lake*

Nestled in the Hunza Valley, Attabad Lake’s vibrant turquoise waters cut through the rocky terrain. Though beautiful, the serene landscape has a violent origin story. The lake was formed in January 2010, when a massive landslide at Attabad Village flooded nearby towns, blocked the flow of the Hunza River, and displaced thousands of people. Today, it's a popular stop for tourists who can take boats out on the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Baluchistan








.

Skardu









Kalam swat valley






Location: Babusar Top, Naran Road, 





Relaxing - at RCD Highway, Baluchistan.

Photo: Almost Photography - by Majid Hussain


..




RCD Highway near Kalat Baluchistan, Pakistan.
Photo: Majid Hussain










Swat, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,

Qaqlasht Meadows
Buni, Chitral






GB







Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Gali Janbaik valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

The paradox of tourism is that it often destroys local culture and ecology.


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Kausar Islamic University, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

At Passu, Gojal-Hunza.



















Passsu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

ghazi52 said:


> At Passu, Gojal-Hunza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passsu


 Look like the movie 'Lord of the Rings".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Coastal areas


----------



## ghazi52

Poprang Villege, Kaghan Valley







.
Kot Shakir. Jhang.

...................


.........

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Trango Towers. Heaven for rock climbers


----------



## ghazi52

Keenjar lake located in Thatta Distt.It is about 36 Kilometers from Thatta Sind.
Image may contain: ocean, sky, outdoor, water and nature.


----------



## ghazi52

ᴀsᴛᴏʀᴇ ᴠᴀʟʟᴇʏ
ɢɪʟɢᴀᴛ ʙᴀʟᴛɪsᴛᴀɴ


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Qammer Wazir Photography

Indus River, Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan.








Cold Deserts Skardu







Aerial View of Golden Beach, Hingol National Park, Balochistan, Pakistan


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

ghazi52 said:


> *Deosai National Park*
> 
> Known as “Land of the Giants,” a backdrop of snow-dusted mountains rises from the alpine plateau of Deosai National Park. Each spring, the lush valley is swept by wildflowers and rare butterflies, earning the name “Summer’s Palace” by locals, who enjoy the wildlife after winter’s thaw. This biodiversity hot spot is home to the Tibetan wolf, Himalayan ibex, Tibetan red fox, and golden marmots, but the government granted the park protected status in 1993 with the goal of safeguarding the critically endangered Himalayan brown bear. The park was also nominated for World Heritage status in 2016.


Are tourists allowed?


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana Desert, Skardu 

Photo credit: Dody Baba








Jarogo waterfall Swat,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Karachi









Aerial view of Babusar Pass, GB, Pakistan

Photo credit: Hanan Khaleeq Photography






Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Old Lahore


----------



## Zane_K

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan's Most Wild and Beautiful Places*
> *Journey from the Arabian Sea to the ivory cones of the Himalayas.*
> 
> 
> From the precipitous peaks of the Karakoram range to the fertile Indus River plain, Pakistan is home to a diversity of stunning landscapes. While its rich cultural heritage, ancient Silk Road, and ruins of Mohenjo-daro continue to enchant travelers, venture further afield and discover a lesser-known, wilder Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> *Deosai National Park*
> 
> Known as “Land of the Giants,” a backdrop of snow-dusted mountains rises from the alpine plateau of Deosai National Park. Each spring, the lush valley is swept by wildflowers and rare butterflies, earning the name “Summer’s Palace” by locals, who enjoy the wildlife after winter’s thaw. This biodiversity hot spot is home to the Tibetan wolf, Himalayan ibex, Tibetan red fox, and golden marmots, but the government granted the park protected status in 1993 with the goal of safeguarding the critically endangered Himalayan brown bear. The park was also nominated for World Heritage status in 2016.
> 
> *Kaghan Valley*
> 
> Northern Pakistan's picturesque Kaghan Valley is a place of fairytales. According to one version of a local legend, a prince of Persia fell in love with a fairy princess on the crystalline waters of Lake Saiful Muluk, pictured above. But a giant was also in love with the princess, and held her captive. One day, the prince escaped with her, and in his fury, the giant flooded the valley and created lakes with his tears. Today, visitors from around the world travel to Kaghan Valley for its alpine lakes, mountain scenery, and clear night skies.
> 
> *Makran Coast*
> 
> The Makran Coastal Highway is a scenic drive along Pakistan’s Arabian Sea coast. The route starts in Karachi and runs through Gwadar to the Iran border, and is considered a major infrastructural achievement. Unique, lunar rock formations line a section of the highway known as the Buzi Pass in Hingol National Park. Natural rock sculptures, like the sphinx-shaped “Lion of Balochistan,” can be found along the highway.
> 
> *Hunza*
> 
> In the northern territory of Gilgit-Baltistan, icy peaks stretch above the Hunza River. Situated on the riverbank and surrounded by glaciers and gorges, the town of Hunza traditionally served as a resting place for travelers descending the Hindu Kush mountains into the Vale of Kashmir. The valley is home to snow leopards, markhors, ibexes, and red-striped foxes.
> 
> 
> *Hingol National Park*
> 
> Pakistan’s largest national park extends hundreds of miles along the Makran Coast. While Hingol National Park is renowned for its diverse wildlife—Sindh leopards, chinkaras, honey badgers, and Indian pangolins–it is perhaps best known for its cluster of active mud volcanoes. A mix of hot spring activity, gas, and water react chemically with the surrounding rocks to form a boiling mud. When the mud is expelled, it continuously rebuilds the cones, which are easily eroded. One of the most famous mud volcanoes is Chandragup, a sacred annual pilgrimage site for thousands of Hindus, along with the nearby Hinglaj temple.
> 
> 
> *Baltoro Glacier*
> 
> In Pakistan’s eastern Karakoram, Baltoro Glacier is one of the world’s largest valley glaciers. Though difficult to access, it is one of the most highly trafficked regions in Pakistan because of mountaineering destinations like K2, Broad Peak, and the Gasherbrum peaks at its head. The area is not only known for its stunning scenery, but as a life source–a large portion northern Pakistan’s population depends on meltwater from the Karakoram glaciers.
> 
> 
> *Neelum Valley*
> 
> In northern Azad Kashmir, the bow-shaped Neelum Valley is sandwiched between 13,000-foot peaks and blanketed by verdant forest and streams*. *The small hilltop village of Arang Kel, pictured above, is known as the pearl of Neelum Valley.
> 
> 
> *Attabad Lake*
> 
> Nestled in the Hunza Valley, Attabad Lake’s vibrant turquoise waters cut through the rocky terrain. Though beautiful, the serene landscape has a violent origin story. The lake was formed in January 2010, when a massive landslide at Attabad Village flooded nearby towns, blocked the flow of the Hunza River, and displaced thousands of people. Today, it's a popular stop for tourists who can take boats out on the water.



I’ve really seen nothing in Pakistan... honestly all those times I’ve been...it was always security concerns which prevented me from travelling all over.... though this time I’m gona get myself an APC.
( got a contact with a PDF elite member )


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Butgohi top, swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Blossoms sprout and nature grins at the 69th Pakistan yearly Flower Show will start on 20 February at Seaview Park DHA Karachi and will proceed till 23 rd February 2020 composed by the Horticultural Society of Pakistan.

Regular blossoms, herbs, and elaborate plants will be wonderfully shown at the show. Nursery proprietors, natural ranchers, plant specialists, bonsai grower and compost providers will put their ability and items for the advancement of cultivating and cultivating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chitta Katha Waterfall
Hari parbat peaks right tower above the water fall
Shonter Valley
Aug 2017







Thandiani















Khokrapar , Sindh 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mother of mist Rakaposhi
Two different autumns and a summer at
Chumsar Khun Villege
2015 ....2017..... 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab,Sindh,KPK,Gilgit
Photo: Naveed Iqbal
.


----------



## ghazi52

Taking a nap at the frozen Attabad lake? 
Credit: Instagram.com/GhayyurJ


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan










Malam Jabba, Swat Valley, KP








Kel, Azad Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore
















.

Karachi








On the way to Khaplu...
Shyok River, Baltistan, GB








Swat, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Are tourists allowed?



Of course.


----------



## ghazi52

Boat at Attaabad Lake














.


----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52

Village scene

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

and those two magical trees of Saling village, Khaplu

Majid Hussain


----------



## ghazi52

Bolan, Balochistan









Punjab







Thal


----------



## ghazi52

Chagi, Baluchistan.








Swat, KP








Kumrat, KP








What an amazing view of Lower Kachura Lake, also known as Shangrila Lake, located in Kachura village in Skardu.






River Kalam, Swat


----------



## ghazi52

*Peacock the beauty of* Tharparkar.

Nagarparkar Sindh
PC: Sardar Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cold Desert





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Nanga Parbat..


----------



## ghazi52

Khalti lake
Ghizer Valley
Gilgit Baltistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Sinjawi , Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Night Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan 
@yawartalib


----------



## ghazi52

Komilla, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Old School

ghazi52 said:


> Komilla, KP


Magic kingdom of Pakistan. Perfect place to shoot Harry Potter !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Keris Village/Valley (on the way to Khaplu)

Pic By: Imtiaz Hussain


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar
































Karakul Feature (Chinijan Ghar), Near Ziarat (Quetta)
Length around 4km, max width around 1km. Average Altitude around 7,500 ft AMSL and Relative height 1,000 ft to 15,00 ft.
Shot from around 12,500 ft AMSL from Eastern side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gardie Jungle, Baluchistan







Pipe Line Track








Incredibĺe Passu Cones...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

@ghazi52 @jamahir @Maxpane 
how did we miss this channel..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

Goenitz said:


> @ghazi52 @jamahir @Maxpane
> how did we miss this channel..



Nice place, including the tree-shaded waterfall.

Did they use a drone for photography at 10:10 mins ??

About camel biryani, I am in two minds if should eat it if I come across it.

And very nice that the locals tell the visitors to take care of the garbage.

Do you know the music pieces they used in the vid ??


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Right Now
Kalam, Meeting point of 2 Rivers (Maltaltan and Atror)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia College, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makli, Necropolis is one of the largest funerary sites in the world, spread over an area of 10 kilometres near the city of Thatta, in the Pakistani province of Sindh.
No. of graves: 500,000 - 1,000,000+
Pics by: Farooq Umer Seeru


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


> Komilla, KP



Now that is what is called living dangerously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia College University, Peshawar.






Naran Hill side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Islamabad




Looks green and verdant, that McDonalds need to be removed and demolished though.

Also the solar panels in the background has taken a lot of space, except for the main thoroughfare Parks doesn't need any lights or lamp posts...why, as parks need to be frequented in the morning and in daylight...

In the evening and night time trees exhale CO2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


> Komilla, KP



That is in fact Dassu. The picture is taken from the 'Komila Bridge' across Indus facing northwards. The bridge connects Komila on the west bank of Indus with Dassu on the east bank. If it weren't for the river, Komila would have been absorbed by Dassu.

Komila is directly behind the photographer.



ghazi52 said:


> Nanga Parbat..



The second picture is of Rakaposhi.



ghazi52 said:


> Gwadar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karakul Feature (Chinijan Ghar), Near Ziarat (Quetta)
> Length around 4km, max width around 1km. Average Altitude around 7,500 ft AMSL and Relative height 1,000 ft to 15,00 ft.
> Shot from around 12,500 ft AMSL from Eastern side.



Right alongside Gilgit Baltistan, Balochistan offers views which defeat man's imagination in what can exist on this planet.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani....Abbottabad.
May 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

KP


----------



## ghazi52

Zhob, Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

.
Rakaposhi today
Minapin Gilgit Baltistaan





.

Meadows, Balakot


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Hallian_Khan

Tarbella jheel K. T. S (tarbella lake)


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi now a day


----------



## ghazi52

Greater Iqbal Park , Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Wish to be live there.
Picture taken on way to Mahudand Lake





Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir
https://www.facebook.com/groups/245912049107102/permalink/1124395611258737/








 Chilaas - Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Marriabad - Balochistan..









Molla Chuttok Valley Khuzdar







400km Long newly built Canal from Punjab to Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Lock down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

lashkargas, Boragil Valley.
PC Riaz Hussain
Stay Home Stay Safe.










Kumrat. KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi now a day...............


----------



## ghazi52

دور سے گڑکو واٹر فال کا نظارہ


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lockdown

Shaheed-e-Millat Road, Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Allai valley, District Battagram
View: Berano sar & Copra
Dated:28/03/2020
















Allai valley District battgram
وادی الائی ضلع بٹگرام


----------



## ghazi52

Today view of Dassu city and Indus river .






..

Spinkhur lake
Utror valley swat





Hunza.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad during lockdown:


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Shangreela Lake
Skardu Baltistan : Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Saddar, Empress Market..


----------



## ghazi52

Mazar e Quaid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan....


----------



## ghazi52

Towards taobat ...


----------



## ghazi52

1938


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Glory be to Allah
Murree Expressway


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Museum*

The Peshawar Museum was founded in 1907 as "Victoria Hall," in memory of Queen Victoria. The two-story building was built in a syncretic architectural style consisting of British, Hindu, Buddhist and Mughal Islamic styles.
The museum initially had only one exhibition hall, but two more were added in 1969–70. In 2004–05, the museum was further expanded with the construction of a new block with two galleries, two halls for the museum's collection in storage, offices for the provincial directorate of archaeology, a conservation laboratory and a cafeteria. The historic exhibition hall was also renovated at that time.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

This is Pakistan...

Pir Ghaib Bolan, situated at a distance of 70 km from Quetta on Sibi Road is a popular picnic spot known as Pir Ghaib. It is one of the most beautiful Tourist Attraction of Baluchistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Jaroogo waterfall and Faiza Baanda,, Matta, Swat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan














Karamber Lake by Ghalib Hasnain,


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Civil Secretariat, Peshawar








Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

Drone Shots of PHANDAR Valley.
Phandar is located in Ghizer, Gilgit Baltistan, 
Photos by GhÃni Ch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

By .. Gulraiz Ghouri‎

A wonderful Evening at Cholistan







Gilgit-Skardu Road, Gilgit Baltistan,Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Domel, (GB ), 
There is a village named Domel about an hour and a half drive away from Minimarg.


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley. KPK
PC Baber Rana










Baltoro Valley,


----------



## ghazi52

SKARDU


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Karakuli Mountain, Loralai, Balochistan

@BazaiAqeel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ghazi52 said:


> Karakuli Mountain, Loralai, Balochistan
> 
> @BazaiAqeel




I think this is also called Koh-e-Nuh. For obvious reasons. There should be some excavation done on this mountain, some scanning as well.

Its not very far from the world oldest Human settlement in Mehrgarh for those who wants to connect the dots.







@Indus Pakistan what do you think?


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan























Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

.


Multan


----------



## ghazi52

Naran 12 May 2020


----------



## ghazi52

* 
Nanga Parbat,* also called Diamir, one of the world’s tallest mountains, 26,660 feet (8,126 metres) high, situated in the western Himalayas 17 miles (27 km) west-southwest of Astor, in the Pakistani-administered sector of the Kashmir region. The mountain’s steep south wall rises nearly 15,000 feet (4,600 metres) above the valley immediately below, and the north side drops about 23,000 feet (7,000 metres) to the Indus.

The British Alpine climber Albert F. Mummery led the first attempt to ascend the glacier- and snow-covered mountain in 1895, but he died in the attempt.

At least 30 more climbers (mostly German-led) also perished on Nanga Parbat because of the severe weather conditions and frequent avalanches before the Austrian climber Hermann Buhl reached the top in 1953. The Kashmiri name Nanga Parbat is derived from the Sanskrit words nagna parvata, meaning “naked mountain.” Diamir is a local name for the peak and means “king of the mountains.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malam jabba swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

This is Nathu Giant Sand dunes, Nushki, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Sukkur, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Kutwal lake
Haramosh Valley, Gilgit Baltistan,
PC...... Arif
Stay Home Stay Safe





.

Makeen, South Waziristan, KP










Chota kalam Ningolai , Swat Valley. KP


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

This is not a picnic point of London but it is Razmak, North Waziristan. No one looks less than London but people call them small London by their account.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Beautiful View In Kohistan Upper Dir

Green Valley Between Thal & Gamseer
Click On The Way To JazBanda


----------



## ghazi52

This is Pakistan ....

Minimarg, Astore.

The renowned Chilam Chowki is the entry point for Minimarg. Chilam at 3800M is also the entry point for Deo Sai National Park and a famous staying point due to availability of small hotels and food.

Traditional Burzil Pass – the famous trade route between Kashmir to China is the gateway to Minimarg. 4000 meters high Burzil pass provides excellent views of grassy slopes filled with flowers. A steep and long slope with interesting surroundings leads to the Minimarg from the Burzil top. Due to heavy snow at the Burzil pass, the Minimarg is accessible from July to September.

Minimarg contains everything which can leave a lasting impression on mind. The multistory wooden cottages give Minimarg a unique identity. Usually built amid the fertile and leveled fields with high lush green mountains in the background, these cottages add perfection to an imaginary like landscape. The mountain slopes are grassy at lower ends and covered with thick pine forests at the tops. A fast flowing stream with its blue waters offers deep serenity.

Minimarg is a good base for exploring Domel, Rainbow Lake and Chota Deo Sai. Domel and Chotta Deo Sai are extremely recommended areas around Minimarg. Heavily forested Domel and magnificently maintained Rainbow Lake are crowns of Minimarg. For enthusiastic trekkers, it is also possible to trek down to Tao Butt in Neelam valley from Kamri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lalusar lake


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Green disc

Passu Cones - Wow


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Waziristan


----------



## ghazi52

Khoistan


----------



## ghazi52

Chorh Valley, Batgram Kohistan, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Astore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makeen, South Waziristan,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Waziristan


----------



## ghazi52

Khalti Lake Ghizer — at Ghizer land of Lakes. GB










Phander Lake Ghizer — at Ghizer land of Lakes.









Hundarab Lake Ghizer Near Kohistan — at Ghizer land of Lakes.


----------



## ghazi52

TandoAllahyar Sindh.










Karoonjhar Photography
· 
Chittori Graveyard..

Chitori is one of oldest graveyard in Mirpurkhas district it is about 19 km in north east from Mirpurkhas city of Sindh province where many indigenous people are in eternal sleep but this necropolis is widely known after astonishing tombs of Talpur rulers of Sindh before their ruling era, these masterpieces were made by yellow stone carving over the gravestones and mausoleums. This graveyard also reveals the history and craftsmanship of Kalhora and Talpur dynasties spanning over two centuries. disappointing thing this heritage site of Mirpurkhas Sindh is rapidly destroying, roof of tombs collapse in majority their debris spread everywhere in graveyard, although it is already handed over to Auqaf known as most corrupt department of Sindh which totally fell to look after this beautiful graveyard.


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

A century old wooden bridge, Abu Ali, in Ghanche, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PM Secretariat, ISLAMABAD








Saif ul Malook, Naran


----------



## ghazi52

Swat valley... cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saam, Kanigurram, South Waziristan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan: 























*Sulaiman Mountains*

The Sulaiman Mountains dominate the northeast corner and the Bolan Pass is a natural route into Afghanistan towards Kandahar. Much of the province south of the Quetta region is sparse desert terrain with pockets of inhabitable towns mostly near rivers and streams.
The capital city is Quetta, located in the most densely populated district in the northeast of the province. Quetta is situated in a river valley near the border with Afghanistan, with a road to Kandahar in the northwest.
At Gwadar on the coast the Pakistani government is currently undertaking a large project with Chinese help to build a large port. This is being done partially to provide the Pakistan Navy with another base, and to reduce Pakistan's reliance on Karachi and Port Qasim, which are currently the only major ports.[1] About Balochistan


*Places in Balochistan*

Hanna Lake
Gadani Beach
Churna Island
 Hinglaj Mata
 Quaid-e-Azam Residency
 Bolan Pass
 Hub Dam
 Princess of Hope
 Askari Park Quetta
Qila Miri (Quetta Fort) 
Chandragup 
Cliff
Pinjra Bridge NH-65
 Koh-i-Chiltan
 Great Sphinx
Gwadar West Bay Beach 
 Mari Chak
 Spin Karez
 Ahsan Beach
 Makran Coastal Range
 Surbandar Beachside 
  Gwadar Beach 
 Zarghun Ghar 
 Meeri Kalaat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kunhar River

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Basho Valley* is located at around 1 and half hrs drive distance from Skardu city and is famous for its lush green valleys and fresh flowing stream *water.*
*

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Botanical Gardens, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammad504

Some privatization can be done to en-cash these assets to boost economy.


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu





Saif ul Malook, Naran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LimaCharlie

Multan is our own version of könya.
This city has massive potential and must be beautified. I absolutely adore this city, let it havewhat it deserves.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/191672-Rang-Do-Multan-change-in-mood-environment

Things like this should be promoted morr, let us celebrate multan as much as lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

یہ معجزہ ہر گز نہیں ہے برف پوش پہاڑھوں کا صاف شفاف پانی دریا ے سندھ میں شامل ہو رہا ہے. 

Clean water of snow-Posh mountains is joining the river Indus

Photographer Ali Hussain Bukhari


----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar, Sindh


----------



## jupiter2007

It's beautiful to see mountains and river but we have no clue about urban planning. 

Guess which city is this............


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Thorough Pro

That is some engineering



ghazi52 said:


> A century old wooden bridge, Abu Ali, in Ghanche, GB


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hill Top Valley Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Real Adventure
In front of K2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is the lake Haramish... Valley Haramish Katwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cholistan, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> Hill Top Valley Kalam


Hydrengeas. I wish i can grow them in lahore. They even change color. The soil is alkaline they turn blue. If it is acidic they turn pink.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Imtiaz Supermarket 2nd store at Gulberg entrance on Islamabad highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Jahaz Banda Meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan......Zawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Ziarat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Kanraj Lasbella in Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Awaran, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peer Ghaib Bolan, Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tirah Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fire watch tower, Kotli Sattian, Rawalpindi installed to keep an eye out on forest fires. 

The tower offers an extensive view of the forest and is around 0.8 km away from Kotli Sattian main road. Thanks to @zafranzebsatti for sharing these pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Mahudand Lake, Kallam Valley .


----------



## ghazi52

1954 : Glorious Past - Public Enclosure of Chaklala International Airport

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful View Of Dry Mountains Near Chaman City, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Chunaser Lake, Sindh..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

> Margalla Islamabad Pakistan
> Credit Hashim Wazir Daud


----------



## ghazi52

Rama meadows 
GB


----------



## ghazi52

رتی گلی جھیل !

اسلام آباد سے آزاد کشمیر کے گاؤں دواریاں تک کسی بھی گاڑی کے ذریعے آٹھ گھنٹے میں پہنچا جا سکتا ہے۔ دواریاں سے رتی گلی بیس کیمپ تک جیپ جاتی ہے جو آڑھائی گھنٹے میں رتی گلی بیس کیمپ میں اُتارتی ہے۔
ویڈیو دیکھنے کے لئے ہمارا چینل سبسکرائب کریں، لنک نیچے ہے۔

رتی گلی جھیل سطح سمندر سے 3700 میٹر کی بلندی پر واقع ہے۔ اور رتی گلی بیس کیمپ سے کم و بیش آدھا گھنٹہ کی کوہ نوردی ہے۔


Rati Gali Lake!

It can be reach Islamabad to the village of Dorian in Azad Kashmir in eight hours by any vehicle. The jeep goes from Dwarian to Rati Gali base camp .


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Loc: Soq Valley
Kachura Skardu Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Phander by Tehsin Razi






.

Naltar Valley


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> Baluchistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Skardu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam swat valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Babusar Top, Naran Road,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing - at RCD Highway, Baluchistan.
> 
> Photo: Almost Photography - by Majid Hussain
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RCD Highway near Kalat Baluchistan, Pakistan.
> Photo: Majid Hussain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swat, KP


What's happened , I see



instead of pics in most places.


----------



## ghazi52

khansaheeb said:


> What's happened , I see
> View attachment 679792
> instead of pics in most places.



Sorry, I don't know .


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Blown away by the incredible beauty of the Jhelum and Neelum Rivers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tango Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy Meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Machulo Valley Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SKARDU, GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Top, Kalam valley, Swat - KP


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dalail Dero Fort is located on the Sakrand-Benazirabad Highway, between Sakrand and Nawabshah in Sindh, Pakistan.The walls of the fort are made by mud bricks and mud mortar covered with fired bricks.


----------



## ghazi52

*Making of Attabad Lake....*


On 4 January 2010 , in the remote Hunza Valley of Northern Pakistan, a massive landslide buried the village of Attabad, destroyed 26 houses and killed 20 people. The landslide dammed Hunza River and formed an extensive lake of 100m depth.

The 28 kilometers stretched lake finally submerged the Karakoram Highway including six bridges; hundreds of houses, hundreds of business infrastructures, cultivated lands, thousands of trees and other properties in the lake but drainage of water from the lake is still a nightmare even after its 11th anniversary on 4th January 2021.

Frontier Works Organization was mobilized on the site on 22 January 2010 for clearance of the landslide. The valiant soldiers of FWO cleared the land slide and helped the stranded people of Hunza valley.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is home to the worlds most challenging Climbs ( Both Mountains and Rocks ) and Saltoro and Hushe Range challenge the worlds best climber to test their skills.


----------



## ghazi52

A 5 member Pakistani team including Qudrat Ali, Abdul Joshi, Saad Munawar, Nadeema Sahar and Shakila Numa has made history by becoming the first team in the world to summit Yazghil Sar Mountain in winters.


----------



## ghazi52

Tomb of Jahangir (The Mughal King)
Location: Lahore,

Photographed by Sohaib Tahir


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing Hand painted tiles and mirror work in Sheesh Mahal in Kot Diji town of Khairpur Mirs in Sindh Pakistan, built by ruler HH Mir Faiz Mohammad Talpur. Kot Diji is full with many amazing old buildings.


----------



## ghazi52

*Indus River at Skardu Valley Nowadays 💕*

The Indus River is one of the main rivers of the Indo-Gangetic Plain in the Indian subcontinent. It flows through China (western Tibet), India, and Pakistan. Originating in the Tibetan Plateau in the vicinity of Lake Manasarovar, the river runs a course through the Ladakh region of India towards Gilgit-Baltistan, and then flows in a southerly direction along the entire length of Pakistan to merge into the Arabian Sea near the port city of Karachi in Sindh. The Indus is the longest river of Pakistan.
*
Photo by Imtiaz Hussain






*


----------



## ghazi52

Greater Iqbal Park, Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

A Mesmerizing View Of Beautiful Ghuwari, District Ghanche, Province Gilgit-Baltistan,


----------



## ghazi52

Naltar valley in winters, It was amazing adventurous trek with 3,4 ft of snow near Naltar lake. Difficult treks leads to beautiful destinations.


----------



## ghazi52

A breathtaking scene from sarfranga cold dessert Gilgit-Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake ,


----------



## ghazi52

*Beautiful mosque
Snowy tops, wooden huts and green meadows in Arang Ke*l.


----------



## Wikki019

ghazi52 said:


> A breathtaking scene from sarfranga cold dessert Gilgit-Baltistan
> 
> 
> View attachment 707847




don't have words to describe this beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

Nathiagali blanketed in snow







.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza valley











PC: Mr. Hunzai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Tirah Valley, Kyber district, KP.




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

First view of Mangla dam from Kotli Road to Mirpur, Azad Kashmir,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila Skardu, Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan's Most Wild and Beautiful Places*
> *Journey from the Arabian Sea to the ivory cones of the Himalayas.*
> 
> 
> From the precipitous peaks of the Karakoram range to the fertile Indus River plain, Pakistan is home to a diversity of stunning landscapes. While its rich cultural heritage, ancient Silk Road, and ruins of Mohenjo-daro continue to enchant travelers, venture further afield and discover a lesser-known, wilder Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> *Deosai National Park*
> 
> Known as “Land of the Giants,” a backdrop of snow-dusted mountains rises from the alpine plateau of Deosai National Park. Each spring, the lush valley is swept by wildflowers and rare butterflies, earning the name “Summer’s Palace” by locals, who enjoy the wildlife after winter’s thaw. This biodiversity hot spot is home to the Tibetan wolf, Himalayan ibex, Tibetan red fox, and golden marmots, but the government granted the park protected status in 1993 with the goal of safeguarding the critically endangered Himalayan brown bear. The park was also nominated for World Heritage status in 2016.
> 
> *Kaghan Valley*
> 
> Northern Pakistan's picturesque Kaghan Valley is a place of fairytales. According to one version of a local legend, a prince of Persia fell in love with a fairy princess on the crystalline waters of Lake Saiful Muluk, pictured above. But a giant was also in love with the princess, and held her captive. One day, the prince escaped with her, and in his fury, the giant flooded the valley and created lakes with his tears. Today, visitors from around the world travel to Kaghan Valley for its alpine lakes, mountain scenery, and clear night skies.
> 
> *Makran Coast*
> 
> The Makran Coastal Highway is a scenic drive along Pakistan’s Arabian Sea coast. The route starts in Karachi and runs through Gwadar to the Iran border, and is considered a major infrastructural achievement. Unique, lunar rock formations line a section of the highway known as the Buzi Pass in Hingol National Park. Natural rock sculptures, like the sphinx-shaped “Lion of Balochistan,” can be found along the highway.
> 
> *Hunza*
> 
> In the northern territory of Gilgit-Baltistan, icy peaks stretch above the Hunza River. Situated on the riverbank and surrounded by glaciers and gorges, the town of Hunza traditionally served as a resting place for travelers descending the Hindu Kush mountains into the Vale of Kashmir. The valley is home to snow leopards, markhors, ibexes, and red-striped foxes.
> 
> 
> *Hingol National Park*
> 
> Pakistan’s largest national park extends hundreds of miles along the Makran Coast. While Hingol National Park is renowned for its diverse wildlife—Sindh leopards, chinkaras, honey badgers, and Indian pangolins–it is perhaps best known for its cluster of active mud volcanoes. A mix of hot spring activity, gas, and water react chemically with the surrounding rocks to form a boiling mud. When the mud is expelled, it continuously rebuilds the cones, which are easily eroded. One of the most famous mud volcanoes is Chandragup, a sacred annual pilgrimage site for thousands of Hindus, along with the nearby Hinglaj temple.
> 
> 
> *Baltoro Glacier*
> 
> In Pakistan’s eastern Karakoram, Baltoro Glacier is one of the world’s largest valley glaciers. Though difficult to access, it is one of the most highly trafficked regions in Pakistan because of mountaineering destinations like K2, Broad Peak, and the Gasherbrum peaks at its head. The area is not only known for its stunning scenery, but as a life source–a large portion northern Pakistan’s population depends on meltwater from the Karakoram glaciers.
> 
> 
> *Neelum Valley*
> 
> In northern Azad Kashmir, the bow-shaped Neelum Valley is sandwiched between 13,000-foot peaks and blanketed by verdant forest and streams*. *The small hilltop village of Arang Kel, pictured above, is known as the pearl of Neelum Valley.
> 
> 
> *Attabad Lake*
> 
> Nestled in the Hunza Valley, Attabad Lake’s vibrant turquoise waters cut through the rocky terrain. Though beautiful, the serene landscape has a violent origin story. The lake was formed in January 2010, when a massive landslide at Attabad Village flooded nearby towns, blocked the flow of the Hunza River, and displaced thousands of people. Today, it's a popular stop for tourists who can take boats out on the water.


You may want to follow this fellow as he embarks on a tour across Pak. In comparison to the foreigners who are limited to who their sponsors are, this will give a good insight on the ground for bikers etc.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCf1XIplYiqNv9baGsFHwPPQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Expressway


----------



## ghazi52

95 years old bridge in Khizer Valley, Gilgit Baltistan,.
Credits:  @lahito_ #goodmorning


----------



## ghazi52

Katherine George

@iKatherineGeorg

Every weekend I am discovering new things about living in Pakistan. Celebrating orange season today with lots of delicious fruit and traditional folk activities of stone lifting and horse dancing! #BeautifulPakistan

6:39 AM · Mar 7, 2021·

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


> 95 years old bridge in Khizer Valley, Gilgit Baltistan,.
> Credits:  @lahito_ #goodmorning
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 723044



It's Ghizer Valley


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

GB


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket Stadium


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

From the roads of Sydney, Australia.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"Jinmenseki"
The Japanese word meaning “Rock with a Human Face.” There is a Museum in Japan which exhibits over 1700 rocks with human faces.

Masakhwal Hill, Badinzai, Zhob,,

Balochistan 

It's a Volcanic Plug (perhaps) along N-50 Highway.


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

This is not a snowfall but today's hail in Shangla.


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Darkot, one of the last villages in the valley. GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Surya 1

ghazi52 said:


> Poprang Villege, Kaghan Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Kot Shakir. Jhang.
> 
> ...................
> 
> 
> .........



Simply awesome. 

Now a days, Hunza tea of Nilam valley is becoming very popular in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

Hidden beauty of Astore valley, Parshing


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

On the way to upper kachura lake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Margalla Hills Islamabad

PC: Hafiz Shahid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399662523922763776

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Three Most Beautiful Places in northern areas of Pakistan.

Shogran
Naran 
Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi,


----------



## ghazi52

Nagar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Towards Lalazaar Meadows. Naran


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning beauty of Pir Sohawa at golden hour





PirSohawa (ٗپیر سوہاوہ) is a rapidly developing tourist resort located 17 kilometers (11 mi) from Islamabad on top of Margalla Hills. It has a 3000 plus ft elevation and located in Monal village which is geographically part of #Haripur District.

Photo by Naeem Mumtaz


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Topography East of Khuzdar
Around Moola Pass
Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mushkpuri
Photo: Faisal Haroon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

World War Cemetery in Pakistan.....
Source: _lostsoul
Content Creator: Mahar Khurum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Masha'Allah, very beautiful. 🤩

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## White and Green with M/S

ghazi52 said:


> Topography East of Khuzdar
> Around Moola Pass
> Balochistan
> 
> 
> View attachment 756906


Wow that is Mars on Earth 🌎

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rainbow_Lake . Domail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Walking tracks, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malir Kund and Coastal Highway, Balochistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hydaspes' Lightbox*

Mangroves of Buzi Makola, Balochistan
Kalmat Khor Lagoon (around 350 km west of Karachi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jabal Zarain
Pasni, Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mitre Peak Baltoro Glacier, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kaplu

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

An 80 year old cemetery of non-Muslims, now compare it with any modern day grave yard of Muslim Pakistanis.




ghazi52 said:


> World War Cemetery in Pakistan.....
> Source: _lostsoul
> Content Creator: Mahar Khurum
> 
> 
> View attachment 758105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 758106


another picture 20 minutes later would have shown the chip bag and plastic cup enjoying a swim in that beautiful gree lake.




ghazi52 said:


> Rainbow_Lake . Domail
> 
> 
> View attachment 759643

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan's Most Wild and Beautiful Places*
> *Journey from the Arabian Sea to the ivory cones of the Himalayas.*
> 
> 
> From the precipitous peaks of the Karakoram range to the fertile Indus River plain, Pakistan is home to a diversity of stunning landscapes. While its rich cultural heritage, ancient Silk Road, and ruins of Mohenjo-daro continue to enchant travelers, venture further afield and discover a lesser-known, wilder Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> *Deosai National Park*
> 
> Known as “Land of the Giants,” a backdrop of snow-dusted mountains rises from the alpine plateau of Deosai National Park. Each spring, the lush valley is swept by wildflowers and rare butterflies, earning the name “Summer’s Palace” by locals, who enjoy the wildlife after winter’s thaw. This biodiversity hot spot is home to the Tibetan wolf, Himalayan ibex, Tibetan red fox, and golden marmots, but the government granted the park protected status in 1993 with the goal of safeguarding the critically endangered Himalayan brown bear. The park was also nominated for World Heritage status in 2016.
> 
> *Kaghan Valley*
> 
> Northern Pakistan's picturesque Kaghan Valley is a place of fairytales. According to one version of a local legend, a prince of Persia fell in love with a fairy princess on the crystalline waters of Lake Saiful Muluk, pictured above. But a giant was also in love with the princess, and held her captive. One day, the prince escaped with her, and in his fury, the giant flooded the valley and created lakes with his tears. Today, visitors from around the world travel to Kaghan Valley for its alpine lakes, mountain scenery, and clear night skies.
> 
> *Makran Coast*
> 
> The Makran Coastal Highway is a scenic drive along Pakistan’s Arabian Sea coast. The route starts in Karachi and runs through Gwadar to the Iran border, and is considered a major infrastructural achievement. Unique, lunar rock formations line a section of the highway known as the Buzi Pass in Hingol National Park. Natural rock sculptures, like the sphinx-shaped “Lion of Balochistan,” can be found along the highway.
> 
> *Hunza*
> 
> In the northern territory of Gilgit-Baltistan, icy peaks stretch above the Hunza River. Situated on the riverbank and surrounded by glaciers and gorges, the town of Hunza traditionally served as a resting place for travelers descending the Hindu Kush mountains into the Vale of Kashmir. The valley is home to snow leopards, markhors, ibexes, and red-striped foxes.
> 
> 
> *Hingol National Park*
> 
> Pakistan’s largest national park extends hundreds of miles along the Makran Coast. While Hingol National Park is renowned for its diverse wildlife—Sindh leopards, chinkaras, honey badgers, and Indian pangolins–it is perhaps best known for its cluster of active mud volcanoes. A mix of hot spring activity, gas, and water react chemically with the surrounding rocks to form a boiling mud. When the mud is expelled, it continuously rebuilds the cones, which are easily eroded. One of the most famous mud volcanoes is Chandragup, a sacred annual pilgrimage site for thousands of Hindus, along with the nearby Hinglaj temple.
> 
> 
> *Baltoro Glacier*
> 
> In Pakistan’s eastern Karakoram, Baltoro Glacier is one of the world’s largest valley glaciers. Though difficult to access, it is one of the most highly trafficked regions in Pakistan because of mountaineering destinations like K2, Broad Peak, and the Gasherbrum peaks at its head. The area is not only known for its stunning scenery, but as a life source–a large portion northern Pakistan’s population depends on meltwater from the Karakoram glaciers.
> 
> 
> *Neelum Valley*
> 
> In northern Azad Kashmir, the bow-shaped Neelum Valley is sandwiched between 13,000-foot peaks and blanketed by verdant forest and streams*. *The small hilltop village of Arang Kel, pictured above, is known as the pearl of Neelum Valley.
> 
> 
> *Attabad Lake*
> 
> Nestled in the Hunza Valley, Attabad Lake’s vibrant turquoise waters cut through the rocky terrain. Though beautiful, the serene landscape has a violent origin story. The lake was formed in January 2010, when a massive landslide at Attabad Village flooded nearby towns, blocked the flow of the Hunza River, and displaced thousands of people. Today, it's a popular stop for tourists who can take boats out on the water.


Pakistan ki janbat thi jisay Allah nain hamain dia. Ham nain iski khobsorti ko bigar dia. Ham nain isko zulm se bher dia..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kund Malir Beach
Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=968542350376215


----------



## ghazi52

Rawal Dam, Islamabad.
Yesterday


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=968542350376215


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Original grave of Quaid e Azam.


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

Bahadurabad Karachi during Rabi-ul-Awwal Month -- 2021


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Thorough Pro said:


> An 80 year old cemetery of non-Muslims, now compare it with any modern day grave yard of Muslim Pakistanis.
> 
> 
> 
> another picture 20 minutes later would have shown the chip bag and plastic cup enjoying a swim in that beautiful gree lake.


Hamari tehzeeb se loot kar hi ye sab kuch banaya hai. There was a time they only ate boiled leather and were illiterate and ignorant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Hamari tehzeeb se loot kar hi ye sab kuch banaya hai. Yhere was a time they only ate leather and were illiterate and ignorant.


True.
Also who is looking after the place, not the goras from England.
We still respect them.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> True.
> Also who is looking after the place, not the goras from England.
> We still respect them.


Yes respect is ok. But obsessing and worshipping goras is wrong.


----------



## ghazi52

Basho Meadow Skardu, Gilgit-Baltistan
Courtesy of @abrar


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

..





.






.........


----------



## ghazi52

,.;Flares of the cultural capital of Pakistan, Lahore brings unmatched ecstasy. ....
Pic.. Saba





























',;-.


----------



## ghazi52

;';';';';';';'
A train between lush greenery going to Mirpurkhas from Hyderabad. Shot taken near Khesana Mori in Sindh...











;';';';';'';';;';'';


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,,.
Mahodand, KPK







@khwa






.,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,
Frere Hall is a building in Karachi, Sindh Pakistan that dates from the early British colonial-era in Sindh. Completed in 1865, Frere Hall was originally intended to serve as Karachi's town hall, and now serves as an exhibition space and library. 











..,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Kutwal Lake ...






.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is beautiful.....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,..,





South of "Siah Koh"
East of "Ras Kappar" - Between Gwadar and Pasni.
Balochistan..
Accessible by boat only (perhaps)


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad...


----------



## ghazi52

GB
Kharfaq Lake Skardu khaplu Road


----------



## ghazi52

Junction point... GB


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576274011390345216


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582204968077250560


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Confluence of River Indus (Left) & River Kabul (Right), Attock ..
Pic... Shahzeb


----------



## ghazi52

Haveli Restaurant...


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu, GB...


----------



## ghazi52

Taftan, Balochistan...


----------



## ghazi52

Mera Karachi...


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Moola Pass 






Length, around 100 km
It is said that a Commander of Alexander of Macedon (known as the great) crossed this Pass in 326 BCE along a portion of his army while retreating from India.

"Dirhi Ridge" elevation 5,118 ft (in the middle).
Facing North. Hyper-panorama, Khuzdar, Balochistan..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

GB. Four seasons at same spot..

*Spring .... Summer ..... Autumn ..... winter*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad,..


----------



## ghazi52

Nari River, Sibi, Balochistan,..


----------

